# Command for crate



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Just wondering what everyone uses as a command for their dog to go into the crate? 

My husband laughed at me last night because Knuckles is trained to go into his crate on command. Only thing is, we have to say "go in your puppy bed". My daughter was trying to get him to go in and I finally said "tell him to go in his puppy bed"... she said it and he happily went in and laid down. I started saying it and never stopped so it's become the command.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

LOL! Who says they don't understand english!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

That's cute.

I use "go to your room".


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

man "go to your room" is awesome... I wish I thought of it but I'm too lazy to change it now... I just use "crate"


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We say "go to bed". Or when they're being overly rambunctious in the house I say "that's it - timeout!" and they go to their crates.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

We don't really use her crate anymore, but when I do need to put her in there I just say go to your bed. She walks in and expects a treat each and every time..


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

We use "crate".


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

"go crate"


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

"kennel up"


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

"in"


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

We use *box* as it doesn't sound like any other command. *Crate* sounds too much like *wait* when you give the command from a distance. 

And *kennel* is the command we use to go to the big chain link enclosure in the yard.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

I've always just told her to "go in your crate".


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Kennel


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Another "kennel" here


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

"Bedtime"


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have used "go to your room" and "crate"


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

crate! go to bed is for her to go to our bed lol she knows its bedtime and will run and jump on the bed. If we shut the TV off and then grab a milk bone she goes running full speed down the hallway and SLAMS herself into the back of the crate without slowing down and waits happily for her treat eats it while we get in bed then she comes out and jumps into bed with hubby and I. (yes she's allowed to sleep in bed so long as she stays out of the way and normally in the middle of the night she hops off and goes into her crate on her own)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I just say, "Lucy, go in your kennel". 

I know it's not a kennel, it's a crate, but that's the command I've always used with other dogs and it's kind of stuck.


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

"Box" for inside crate.
"Cage" for outside kennel.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If the crate is on the ground I say "kennel" and if it's in the car I say "load".


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

We use "kennel" here.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

We say "Geh ins Haus" ..(Go into the house) for Sophie. She is the only one crated during the night and when we are out of the house.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Another "kennel up" here.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

"In your crate"


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

We use "kennel time" or "go get in your kennel" if someone comes over, "kennel", and at night I ask her I she wants to go "nighties" or " go night night" and she goes to her bed not in her kennel to go to sleep. It's a lot of different words but she just picks out the word kennel and will go in as long as we say kennel in the sentence.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Mine is "box".


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

"Office."


----------



## obxterra (Jul 25, 2009)

"Night-night", then you hear them slam into the back of their crates.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

We use "kennel up".
Sheilah


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

"Bed" or "get in your bed".


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

sit said:


> We use "kennel up".
> Sheilah


Ha! "Kennel up" is good, i like that. We use "go to your crate". But most of the time we don't have to say it. He's only crated when we are not home, and as soon as we pull out the peanut butter and his kong, he runs straight to it and lays down. He also knows to go in and get his kong after we get home and he is done stretching his legs. LOVE not having to crawl in there and get it myself!


----------



## tanda (Dec 21, 2011)

Sasha was well trained before I got her, she follows the command "kennel up".


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

"crate up", which is probably her best obeyed command! Never have to ask twice, but she does get a treat every time she goes in


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta will respond to any string of words that has "crate" in it.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

we use "go in your crate"....it was the easiest for me to remember hehe


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

On ya bed


----------

